# Jiha-ha-ha-ha-had!... Terrorist Teacher Kills 21 Islamist "Students"



## mal (Feb 11, 2014)

Iraqi militants accidentally set off bomb, 21 dead

"Nevertheless, the events underscored the determination of the insurgents to rebuild and regain the strength they enjoyed in Iraq at the height of the war until U.S.-backed Sunni tribesmen turned against them. The militants are currently battling for control of mainly Sunni areas of western Iraq in a key test of the Shiite-led government's ability to maintain security more than two years after the withdrawal of U.S. troops."

^My favorite part is the tone of the Writer... 



peace...


----------



## mal (Feb 11, 2014)

Allah Akbar.



peace...


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 11, 2014)

"Or is it the red wire?"


----------



## martybegan (Feb 11, 2014)

mal said:


> Iraqi militants accidentally set off bomb, 21 dead
> 
> "Nevertheless, the events underscored the determination of the insurgents to rebuild and regain the strength they enjoyed in Iraq at the height of the war until U.S.-backed Sunni tribesmen turned against them. The militants are currently battling for control of mainly Sunni areas of western Iraq in a key test of the Shiite-led government's ability to maintain security more than two years after the withdrawal of U.S. troops."
> 
> ...



Instructor: So now we hook up the red wire...
Student: Sir, don't you mean the blue wi.  BOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!

and there was much merriment.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2014)

Work accident?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

The Islamic version of gang"bang" films.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2014)

mal said:


> Iraqi militants accidentally set off bomb, 21 dead
> 
> "Nevertheless, the events underscored the determination of the insurgents to rebuild and regain the strength they enjoyed in Iraq at the height of the war until U.S.-backed Sunni tribesmen turned against them. The militants are currently battling for control of mainly Sunni areas of western Iraq in a key test of the Shiite-led government's ability to maintain security more than two years after the withdrawal of U.S. troops."
> 
> ...


----------



## Indofred (May 23, 2014)

I really hope the OP is true.
21 exploded extremists is a reasonable start.


----------



## Indofred (May 23, 2014)

I really hope the OP is true.
21 exploded extremists is a reasonable start.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 23, 2014)

Indofred said:


> I really hope the OP is true.
> 21 exploded extremists is a reasonable start.




ba-doom-boom!


----------



## mal (May 23, 2014)

Indofred said:


> I really hope the OP is true.
> 21 exploded extremists is a reasonable start.



That requires 1512 Virgins...

That's a LOT. 

Maybe this is why Abortion exists?... 



peace...


----------



## mal (May 23, 2014)

Yeah... I just called them Baby Fuckers. 



peace...


----------



## Indofred (May 23, 2014)

mal said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope the OP is true.
> ...



See my avatar.
Suicide bombers are fucking idiots - murder of innocents and suicide are both major sins, both get you a one way ticket to hell.

Basically - fuck the daft bastards.


----------

